# Anyone ever put a Whisker Biscuit on a recurve?



## Two Blade

This guy did. Not really a bad lookin rig imo but I would trade the WB for a NAP Centerest.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Hoyt-Dorad...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Darton01

That is a coincidence I just put one on my Dorado yesterday.I only shot a few arrows but it seems okay.:wink:I even have the same sling on mine,that is weird.lol.


----------



## Two Blade

Darton01 said:


> That is a coincidence I just put one on my Dorado yesterday.I only shot a few arrows but it seems okay.:wink:I even have the same sling on mine,that is weird.lol.


Did you notice a significant loss in arrow speed with the WB?


----------



## Viper1

John -

For any serious shooter, it's a pretty dumb move.

First, capture rests are designed for centershot bows SHOT WITH A RELEASE. The finger shooters' paradox (and related offset from center) is hindered by the rest surrounding the arrow. 

Second - Feathers and WBs don't usually get along to well. Even with vanes there will be some speed lost.

Thrid - at the risk of starting another "instinctive" war, the WB hides the tip of the arrow and that can be a disaster for aiming, unless you're using the edge of the WB as a sighting device. Still, as you apprach your point-on distance the target itself will be obscured. Obviously that's not an issue if you're using a sight.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Two Blade

Tony, yeah, I have read post the feathers don't hold up for very long w/a WB. I was also thinking the same thing about aiming and I didn't even consider the Archers Paradox. Pretty much as I already thought that a WB isn't really practical with a recurve.


----------



## petew

The WB is a good rest on a compound with a release. I shot them with feathers and had no problems, as long as they are set up square to the string. 
On a RC/LB the paradox would be nothing but grief. Our bows are just not the right aplication for a WB.

Pete


----------



## Darton01

AKM said:


> Did you notice a significant loss in arrow speed with the WB?


I didnt notice any.I only put it on untill I can get a new NAP center rest flipper.


----------



## Two Blade

Darton01 said:


> I didnt notice any.I only put it on untill I can get a new NAP center rest flipper.


Are you left or right handed? I have a used NAP Flipper Rest assembly with a new replacement head that I don't even use. Mine is for a left handed bow. I use/prefer the NAP Centerest in the pic below.


----------



## Darton01

Thanks buddy but I'm right handed. Also I just got back in from shooting and the WB works darn good,I know a few compound finger shooters use them too.But this the first I tried it for fingers and a recurve bow. Its definately not for target shooters,but for hunting bows it seems real good.Arrow flight is perfectly good,no notice of signicant speed loss.Although as Viper said it is a little tuff on the feathers,but that is true of useing a WB with a release as well. Like I said for hunting yes,not so much for target shooters.My bow is a hunting bow.:wink:


----------



## Teucer

*Yikes*

For all the reasons Viper gave, don't do it


----------



## Darton01

Well its not my first choice either but it does work. Its just the only one I had lying around. Going to put on a NAP Center Rest Flipper as soon as I get to a shop.:darkbeer:


----------



## Teucer

*good test*

This is something that I would love to see a slow motion video on. How does the WB handle the paradox ? Does it help or not. Also let's say you do put a WB on a Dorado, what is the relation of the arrow to the shelf, how far out do you go to tune. And I think the biggest variable is, there cannot be a valid bareshaft test using a WB. Because when you strip the feathers, there is no contact, and by using the WB you need to tune for contact. Lots and Lots of contact.


----------



## trapperDave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzWrcpzuAp8&feature=related



nuff said


----------



## slinger

I used a Whisker Biscuit with feathers for many years on compounds, and the combo worked great. The edges of the feathers would wear slightly, but that was the extent of it. Excellent arrow flight.

Would I use it on a recurve? No, no, and no.

Just my $.02,
slinger


----------



## Darton01

Today I bought a Center Rest Flipper,it was the _last _one on the rack.Wheeew they dont stock much for finger shooters these days.Didnt get any shooting in today but I did install the new rest.:tongue:


----------



## anglingarcher

There should be a law against putting a whisker biscuit on a traditional bow.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

trapperDave said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzWrcpzuAp8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said




Cool Video .... Thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## Darton01

anglingarcher said:


> There should be a law against putting a whisker biscuit on a traditional bow.


_WHY_ ?
I dont worry about the Trad Police. I live in the USA and if I want to experiment and maybe discover new things I can and will.:teethont be like sheep following some self proclaimed expert to the slaughter house.


----------



## warped Arrow

Darton01 said:


> _WHY_ ?
> I dont worry about the Trad Police. I live in the USA and if I want to experiment and maybe discover new things I can and will.:teethont be like sheep following some self proclaimed expert to the slaughter house.


AMEN!!

I agree whole heartedly!! Big Brother has his eyes on everything, and I for one dont like it. I like to follow my own path, though I read all of the sign post along the way.


----------



## SteveB

anglingarcher said:


> There should be a law against putting a whisker biscuit on a traditional bow.


I have no plans to use one, but that is just a foolish statement.

What else belongs in "trad law" according to you?

Steve


----------



## anglingarcher

Gee, sorry for the joke. But a whisker biscuit is not meant for a traditional shooter, it is like putting rims on a horse and carriage. It makes no sense. Why shoot a recurve if you are going to put a whisker biscuit on it would be the question. It would not help anyway if that is what you are looking for. There are numerous OBVIOUS reasons as Viper has pointed out very clearly. Calm down, it is an experiment that is ill advised.


----------



## Teucer

*Way too sensitive*

Why is it so difficult to some of us to accept someone else's opinion without taking it to the extreme, Trad Police ? Trad Law ? Come on grow up, AnglingArcher never claimed his way or no way.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

Teucer said:


> Why is it so difficult to some of us to accept someone else's opinion without taking it to the extreme, Trad Police ? Trad Law ? Come on grow up, AnglingArcher never claimed his way or no way.



It's very common with human nature to become jaded or prejudice when a person makes a certain comment that can be taken the wrong way while making poor assumptions based on past experiences .

If people would take more time to ask questions rather than jump to conclusions and treat people as individuals rather than lump them into a certain category...communication on the net would probably be more relaxed and less confrontational.

Ray


----------



## SteveB

Teucer said:


> Why is it so difficult to some of us to accept someone else's opinion without taking it to the extreme, Trad Police ? Trad Law ? Come on grow up, AnglingArcher never claimed his way or no way.



When you advocate something as should be "law", its past opinion. And pretty much saying "it should be my way" in a very confrontational manner.

There was no indication he was not serious (and it certainely contained no humor) - I tend to take some one at their word.

Steve


----------



## Teucer

*Just words*

Steve,

I really don't believe that you thought for a minute that he was saying there should be a Trad Law, he made a statement using an expression. I didn't read that he wants a Trad Constitution and we all swear by it. Just an expression, that's all. He felt strongly about it and spoke his opinion. Absotlutely nothing wrong with that. 

This is a forum for all to express ideas whether or not we blather correctly or not, no one is forcing anyone to accept their ideals.


----------



## Darton01

anglingarcher said:


> Gee, sorry for the joke. But a whisker biscuit is not meant for a traditional shooter, it is like putting rims on a horse and carriage. It makes no sense. Why shoot a recurve if you are going to put a whisker biscuit on it would be the question. It would not help anyway if that is what you are looking for. There are numerous OBVIOUS reasons as Viper has pointed out very clearly. Calm down, it is an experiment that is ill advised.


Because I wanted to.


----------



## rraming

the bow isn't complete - it needs, Cams, a stablizer, peep sight, release, cables and titanium shafts - then it's done.
Seriously a wisker biscuit has to have an effect on an arrow with feather and helical fletching - if your shooting vanes straight your really changing everything. I think wisker biscuit even states helical is no good on there website (haven't looked in years though)


----------



## wis_archer

Last time I checked too helical was a no no with a biscut.


----------



## Darton01

Thats true,but I never said I was useing helical.:wink:


----------



## anglingarcher

I was unaware that there were laws that could actually be enforced with respect to traditional archery, if I had known that I would not have made the joke. I am kidding, that was a joke too. I was not being serious, please do not take offense. 
The point is that you may have "wanted to" put a whisker biscuit on your bow, but it was not a good idea. I "wanted" to do a lot of stupid things in my life, but luckily my parents were there to help me see the light, a few of us tried to help by pointing out how silly it is to put a whisker biscuit on a recurve, sorry it upset you. Please enjoy shooting a traditional bow with a whisker biscuit, results may vary. lol


----------



## BLACK WOLF

I think saying he's stupid is a little harsh.

Stupid to me....is when someone uses no common sense at all.

Putting a Whisker Bisquit on my recurve is something I personally would never do...but I don't think it's stupid. Ignorant....maybe...but definitely not stupid.

If someone puts a WB on a recurve...they may just be unaware of the physics and mechanics of the archer's paradox and how using a finger release increases that. To me...that's just someone who is ignorant of the facts...not stupid.

You can fix ignorant...but you can't fix stupid 

Ray


----------



## Darton01

anglingarcher said:


> I was unaware that there were laws that could actually be enforced with respect to traditional archery, if I had known that I would not have made the joke. I am kidding, that was a joke too. I was not being serious, please do not take offense.
> The point is that you may have "wanted to" put a whisker biscuit on your bow, but it was not a good idea. I "wanted" to do a lot of stupid things in my life, but luckily my parents were there to help me see the light, a few of us tried to help by pointing out how silly it is to put a whisker biscuit on a recurve, sorry it upset you. Please enjoy shooting a traditional bow with a whisker biscuit, results may vary. lol


anglingarcher,you arent the one who upset me.But your starting to.....
I guess you didnt read ALL the posts on here.The man asked if anyone ever _tried_ it ? I replied *yes I did* and went on to say that it worked but I put a NAP flipper rest on since .And then out comes the Trad Police and other assorted knowitalls blabbering on and on about how its impossible and wont work.Geez,give it a rest....
I must be the only one here who doesnt know it cant work and yet I'm the only one who has tried it. Tell you what the _Earth aint flat either_.Lots of people didnt believe that either even _after _ someone sailed around it.


----------



## backspace

*wb*

It will work, just turn the stiff bristles to the inside of the riser, not rocket science, just not "traditional".

The only thing it screws up is your sight picture, but that's not traditional either.


----------



## Darton01

backspace said:


> It will work, just turn the stiff bristles to the inside of the riser, not rocket science, just not "traditional".
> 
> The only thing it screws up is your sight picture, but that's not traditional either.


*thank you*


----------



## BMG

Tomorrow I'll mount a Whisker Biscuit on my recurve and go shoot a 300 round. I'll let you all know if it helps or hinders.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

Maybe this is a better way of expressing what someone of us are thinking 

Will a Whisker Biscuit hold an arrow in position as an archer draws his trad bow with his fingers?

Yes!

Will a Whisker Biscuit allow an archer to shoot an arrow out of a trad bow with a fair amount of accuracy with a finger release?

Yes!

Are there much better rests for a trad archer shooting with his fingers that will produce much better results than a Whisker Bisquit?

ABSOLUTELY!

Ray


----------



## Silvertip1

its your bow and your shooting it...give it a try and let us know how it went. lol I knew as soon as I seen this post it was a matter of time before the sparks flew. I love the concept of the Whisker and hope it works for ya.

Billy


----------



## Teucer

*Core values*

I agree that we can all shoot whatever we choose, but for me something like this is aimed at the core of why traditional archery means what it does to me. The simplicity. I think most of us picked up our sticks for that factor. So topics like this start to raise the hairs. Seeing how things have progressed in the compound world I would hate to see that happening to the traditional world, were every recurve looked like a Dorado or a DAS. Just so they could accept accesories. 
For the record before I get cursed at and silly images sent my way, I don't think there is anything wrong with the DAS or the Dorado, both are great bows. I just don't want to see manufacturers abandon the "wood" bows for the sake of selling more "stuff". 
So if that's what you shoot it's ok, go for it. I don't think it matters what I think anyway. Just to me of course.


----------



## Darton01

BLACK WOLF said:


> Maybe this is a better way of expressing what someone of us are thinking
> 
> Will a Whisker Biscuit hold an arrow in position as an archer draws his trad bow with his fingers?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Will a Whisker Biscuit allow an archer to shoot an arrow out of a trad bow with a fair amount of accuracy with a finger release?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Are there much better rests for a trad archer shooting with his fingers that will produce much better results than a Whisker Bisquit?
> 
> ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> Ray


That pretty much sums up what I've been trying to say.:thumbs_up
It just raises hairs when someone thinks we all got into shooting stickbows to be trad or to shoot wood bows only.
What is so high tech about a Whisker Bisquit anyways ?


----------



## BLACK WOLF

Darton01 said:


> That pretty much sums up what I've been trying to say.:thumbs_up
> It just raises hairs when someone thinks we all got into shooting stickbows to be trad or to shoot wood bows only.
> What is so high tech about a Whisker Bisquit anyways ?


If you haven't already realized...the internet is hard place to communicate effectively. A person's words will often get twisted or read into the wrong way.

I agree...trad law this...trad law that...as long as you're having fun and not breaking any real rules or laws...DO WHATEVER YOU WANT! 

Ray


----------



## SteveB

Teucer - learned more about you in the last post then in all our past "discussions" - and all of it good.

Steve


----------



## Darton01

I agree putting a WB on say a longbow would be odd.But on a metal riser,okay.I dont consider myself trad just a stickbow shooter.
*cant we all just get along ?*
:grouphug:


----------



## Teucer

*Absolutely*

Darton,
I promise to be more objective, I see the value in the "variety" in archery. It is foolish of me to only accept my way. I think we have a great sport, we have enough issues to deal with when it come to preserving our sport. Whether we wish to continue down a more traditional path or try to push into new fashions, it's all good. In some way it way good to butt heads with you, it opens new views, whether we accept or not, doesn't matter as long as we enjoy what we are doing. All I can say is thank god I can still imagine myself a proud hunter who can still run to the butcher for a good piece of meat when I'm hungry.


----------



## jetthelooter

well i am not sure exactly the purpose behind one but after looking up what they are and finding the website and seeing a close up picture of one, i would say you definatly do not want one unless your bow is shooting center shot!! i would think that having such a thing on a longbow or recurve that the rest is offset either left or right would prevent or interfere with the arrow swaying left/right and prevent it from settling on its true path!!

i would think logic of how arrows work when fired would say no to any add-on arrow rest on a non-centershot bow!!


----------



## Darton01

Teucer said:


> Darton,
> I promise to be more objective, I see the value in the "variety" in archery. It is foolish of me to only accept my way. I think we have a great sport, we have enough issues to deal with when it come to preserving our sport. Whether we wish to continue down a more traditional path or try to push into new fashions, it's all good. In some way it way good to butt heads with you, it opens new views, whether we accept or not, doesn't matter as long as we enjoy what we are doing. All I can say is thank god I can still imagine myself a proud hunter who can still run to the butcher for a good piece of meat when I'm hungry.


Okay and I promise not to curse at ya.:wink: I agree debates are good and educational,but sometimes we let the debate turn into arguements and nobody profits from that.
:thumbs_up
Now hopefully the mods can lock this thread up.


----------



## warped Arrow

What about one on a compound that you shoot with fingers?


----------



## Viper1

WA - 

Samething, it's the fingers that make the difference, not the bow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## vtmtnman

I put one on my PSE impala before I knew much about archery fine tuning.All I know is it tightened up my groups the minute I put it on.(I had a sight on as well).I know a guy on another forum that shoots a compound instictive with fingers and uses a QAD rest.You can shoot ANY rest fingers.


----------



## Darton01

jetthelooter said:


> well i am not sure exactly the purpose behind one but after looking up what they are and finding the website and seeing a close up picture of one, i would say you definatly do not want one unless your bow is shooting center shot!! i would think that having such a thing on a longbow or recurve that the rest is offset either left or right would prevent or interfere with the arrow swaying left/right and prevent it from settling on its true path!!
> 
> i would think logic of how arrows work when fired would say no to any add-on arrow rest on a non-centershot bow!!


The bristles are soft and let the shaft flex,there are stiffer bristles on one side where needed. Looking at pics and trying one are two different things. I'm not saying that there arent better choices, just that it does work.:zip:


----------



## jetthelooter

Darton01 said:


> The bristles are soft and let the shaft flex,there are stiffer bristles on one side where needed. Looking at pics and trying one are two different things. I'm not saying that there arent better choices, just that it does work.:zip:


ahh they looked aweful stiff in the pics. but i have never seen such a thing in real life. other than glancing at compounds on a shelf in a store. next time i am in a archery shop i will actually go touch one. thanks for the info. 

when i owned a compound bow and shot one was around 20 years ago and i got it from wal-mart. shot it for around a year and sold it. just recently got back to bow and arrow shooting. 

i am having as much fun with my new longbow as i do shooting my pistols and rifles. i just avoided compound or those bows that have all the knobs and things sticking off em that all have to be adjusted continously. its what drove me off of my original compound bow and led to me selling it in a pawn shop.


----------



## benzy

Is the slight flex of the bristles on the side so much different than say a plunger, as it pertains to paradox?

I don't have one on my recurves, I wouldn't be able to see my arrow tip.
Yes, I look :zip:


I do have one on my compound though and it's a great rest on that. :wink:

Someone said they were going to put one on and shoot a 300 round...
How did that go?


----------



## Darton01

LOL I think they were just being sarcastic. Not sure though we got some real experts here.


----------



## Viper1

benzy -



> Is the slight flex of the bristles on the side so much different than say a plunger, as it pertains to paradox?


Yes, that part is identical (without the tuning capability). The difference is that the plunger dosen't surround (capture) the arrow. Look at the Beiter videos of paradox, the plunger's function is over after the first few inches, if that much, of flight. After that, the arrow is away from the rest/riser. That's the problem, the WB won't allow that.

Reality check: Given the fact that there are a lot of trad types who's bows are so far out of anything that resembles "tuned", the ill effects really might not show up. Different strokes.

Viper1 out.


----------



## iceman36

i think there should be a different class for truly instinctive shooters like me versus those who shoot 3 fingers under and use the arrow to aim with but thats not how it goes in the 3d shoots,in my opinion traditional is shooting a lone piece longbow off the shelf split fingers instintively is the only traditional way to shoot all this other stuff like takedowns and metal risers is not traditional unless the tradition started in the 1950's-1960,s when that stuff came along,although i love shooting all of them and trying different things and i have shot a whisker bisquit on a hoyt gamemaster and shooting instinctively it shoots great,very little difference than any other rest,just have to tune to your bow,definatly good enough to kill a deer at 20 yards,there are way better rests for target shooting for sure but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Esa

bump up  

me new - have been thinking about this same thing. Anyone else tried this ?


----------



## rattus58

Wondered how this was resurrected.... :grin:

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## trapperDave

BMG said:


> Tomorrow I'll mount a Whisker Biscuit on my recurve and go shoot a 300 round. I'll let you all know if it helps or hinders.



since this thread has been resurrected... how went the 300 round?


----------



## rattus58

:grin: A whisker biscuit is that round hairy arrow rest?

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## B00MER19XX

If anyone has and pointers I'm new to traditional archery I'd appreciate it I am trying to put a AN on my recurve until I can get a better rest thanks


----------



## gnome

Boomer19xx, Welcome to the form.

Not sure what you are trying to say about your rest.?

There is a lot of helpful information here, but first we need to know more about your bow, such as draw weight, your draw length, arrows that you are using, ect.
Try starting a new thread asking for help with your rest.


----------



## Brad Lehmann

The only thing that I would put a biscuit on is a kids compound bow. The whole idea of having something rub the arrow as it is released is contrary to the dynamics that take place during the shot. One little flinch after the release and it will have an effect on arrow flight. It is best to let the arrow flex and bend as it is intended to do. Then only poor form or poor tuning will result in arrow contact with the bow after the release.


----------



## bigfoot522

Screw trad anything.
If you are on this forum you know we are talking single string.
You shoot what makes you happy don't let anyone dictate to you.
There are many things I would not put on my bow but in the end I pay for my own equipment.
To the trad police, here's a quarter call someone who cares.
If you have the time to concern your self with MY bow you come across as not having a life.


----------



## irishhacker

I dont think trying to help an archer by pointing out that a WB on a recurve is silly..has anything to do with trad police....its what this site is here for...archers helping archers.. use whatever you wish on your bow. I have no issues with it...but if you ask for opinions, you will certainly get them...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfoot522

Archers helping archers true.

Unfortunately many posts ( this one included)deviate from opinions on the question asked, to perspectives on archery according people that have never seen pictures of Fred bear using a tooth pick as a sight before they were even born.

Sorry but years of trad nonsense gets my goat.
The fact that ilf is growing in leaps and bounds flys in the face of of it and puts a big smile on my face.
Have a good day guys.


----------



## JParanee

It's not about being Trad ...it's about there are much better options


----------



## GEREP

irishhacker said:


> I dont think trying to help an archer by pointing out that a WB on a recurve is silly..has anything to do with trad police....its what this site is here for...archers helping archers.. use whatever you wish on your bow. I have no issues with it...but if you ask for opinions, you will certainly get them...



For many of the reasons mentioned, using a Whisker Biscuit on a traditional bow is not something that would interest me, nor do I think it would work particularly well. 

Having said that, I say if you're curious about something...try it.

Remember, all the following things were/are also said to be *"silly,"* even by some of the people posting on this thread.


1. ILF connection for short hunting risers.

2. Using two nock sets on the sting, one above and one below the nock

3. Shooting with the cock-feather in

4. Shooting vanes off the shelf

5. Using felt furniture pads for rest and side plate

6. Lateral limb adjustment

7. Metal risers

8. ILF longbow limbs

9. Super recurve limbs

10. Using yarn to silence string slap 


The list can go on and on but suffice it to say that a multitude of archers have found all these things to not only work, but work very well, in spite of being called *"silly"* by some *"expert." *

I say if you're curious, try it. It might be just as everyone said, or you just might like it.

KPC


----------



## Deathwysh77

So many theories but I'll give you the facts. I have been tempted to try this for some time and finally just did it. I shot for a whole season just to know for myself how it works.
I have a martin panther 64" drawing 29.5" at 50# (slightly more) I have a full containment whisker biscuit mounted as well as a 5 pin sight.
Yes, finger shooting causes extreme oscillation of the arrow (paradox) but the biscuit isn't adversely affecting the arrow very seriously. The arrow actually stabilizes by the time out runs through. Windage is phenomenal when using the biscuit but you lose speed which was expected. 
Elevation, on the other hand, was a bit of trouble. Even with the sight slid all the way down, the lowest pin would line up at 10 meters. Anything further would require me to lift it too high. To fix this I had to switch to split finger draw and anchor under my chin. (i was shooting 3 under and anchoring to my mouth corner) This of course required me to adjust the nocking point and so on but now I have decent 20 and 30 meter pins. The biscuit works and flight is clean. It isn't perfect but is definitely doable and does have it's benefits. Always try before saying something. No amount if logical deductions and high speed videos will tell you as much as experience will.


----------



## JParanee

There is no way your arrow is stabilizing before it leaves the biscuit 

I’m sure you can get an arrow to shoot but still why with so many better options


----------



## Easykeeper

This is what a well tuned arrow looks like as it clears the riser. It's easy to see why recurves and Whisker Biscuits aren't a good match.

Like JP said, there is no way an arrow will stop it's oscillation before it clears the bow.


----------



## Deathwysh77

Again.. Try it first. The arrows are coming out like bullets. I pride myself of having a clean release but I've never had such consistent straight shots from a recurve before putting this biscuit on my bow. I'm not sure it was worth the trouble of tweaking the nock position and changing my shooting style but it the arrows are definitely coming out of that biscuit clean. Believe what you want.. or better yet actually try it. Keep in mind the panther is cut past center which is essential. This would not work otherwise. Tried it on a sage with immediate horrible results.


----------



## Deathwysh77

To be clear i didn't say that the oscillation stops in time before making it through the biscuit. I am saying that the biscuit is stabilizing the arrow. It seems to be removing or seriously reducing the oscillation. Like I've said a few times, believe what you want, or better yet try it and actually know.


----------



## 6point12

Deathwysh77 have you tried shootingbareshafts? I am curious to know if they impact with fletched. If they don't, say nock high, I wonder if lowering nock point would help. If you can shoot clean bareshaft then I would really thinkyou're good to go.


----------



## matt_gold

As a relative newbie, I wouldn't want whiskers to reduce my oscillations. That sounds really bad from a physics point of view, like energy is being absorbed into the whiskers. Just my 2 cents. I would think there would be a significant speed loss. (but deathwysh did say there was a loss of speed)


----------



## Bender

matt gold. There is a significant energy loss to a whisker biscuit. Even aside from losses from the shaft brushing against the whiskers as it oscillates, there is significant drag loss to the reflecting having to force its way through the whiskers. 

Like JP sed, it's not about the The Trad Police. It's about there being much "better" options. Those options are "better" in that they deliver more energy to the arrow for better cast and better arrow flight and better kinetic energy and momentum retention down range. They do have a "down side" though. They require more from the shooter in learning how to shoot well.


----------



## kentsabrina

I did for a about 2 months for the name of science.

personally did not find too much of a accuracy issue under 18m, n I was shooting feathers.

Btw I use a release aid as recommended by guys here..The one I used is a self improvised paracord strap, so no d loop on string.

The red dot is for fun only


----------



## kentsabrina

This is the release aid


----------



## kentsabrina

reckon if Iam shooting vanes through a biscuit...It should be better than feathers

but I don't find shooting a biscuit on a recurve is a dump thing.

cause are not talking about 70m fita or pro 3d shooting here.

If I can place a tennis ball grouping in 10~12 meters with a biscuit, why not?


----------



## Juneauhunt

kentsabrina said:


> reckon if Iam shooting vanes through a biscuit...It should be better than feathers
> 
> but I don't find shooting a biscuit on a recurve is a dump thing.
> 
> cause are not talking about 70m fita or pro 3d shooting here.
> 
> If I can place a tennis ball grouping in 10~12 meters with a biscuit, why not?


They say "reckon" in Hong Kong? 🤠


----------



## kentsabrina

well..... English is not my first nor second nor third language...n I not only reside in Hong Kong though I am a native Chinese there

so I can't say for sure...umn


----------



## OzSledge

Interesting long conversation. Makes me wonder what people think of as a traditional bow. When the question was about putting a whisker biscuit on a recurve, not nesesarily a traditional recurve. Would you consider my win&win black wolf a traditional bow? or a martin jaguar? I wouldn't. And the archers paradox really only applies to the finger release as the arrow is central to the string/point of aim. I have a friend that shoots one of the martin jaguars with a biscuit seems to work ok for him.


----------



## OzSledge

And I've just realised i've posted in an old thread. sorry about that.


----------



## pitchfire

Reading through all this makes me want to put a Whisker Biscuit on just to mark which side of the line my feet are planted on. The free side, opposite the naysayers (for the record).


----------



## Chkcrd

I'm going to give this a try for pheasant hunting.


----------



## digikuo2

Viper1 said:


> John -
> 
> For any serious shooter, it's a pretty dumb move.
> 
> First, capture rests are designed for centershot bows SHOT WITH A RELEASE. The finger shooters' paradox (and related offset from center) is hindered by the rest surrounding the arrow.
> 
> Second - Feathers and WBs don't usually get along to well. Even with vanes there will be some speed lost.
> 
> Thrid - at the risk of starting another "instinctive" war, the WB hides the tip of the arrow and that can be a disaster for aiming, unless you're using the edge of the WB as a sighting device. Still, as you apprach your point-on distance the target itself will be obscured. Obviously that's not an issue if you're using a sight.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Very good reasoning.


----------



## pcfithian

Viper1 said:


> John -
> . . . the WB hides the tip of the arrow and that can be a disaster for aiming, unless you're using the edge of the WB as a sighting device.
> 
> Viper1 out.


I thought it would be a good idea also, but found out quickly just what Viper1 stated above. Took it off and now working on a fixed crawl using a plastic elevated rest with a tab, works much better.


----------



## Bugle-up

I would side with Viper1.


----------



## jerrym

anglingarcher said:


> There should be a law against putting a whisker biscuit on a traditional bow.


This!


----------

